# 1997 Maxima cranks but doesn't start



## theMAX (Jan 28, 2007)

first, glad to know this great forum. I need your help with my 1997 Maxima. I'm not a mechanic but inclined to learn about my car and to do DIY stuff. The car's had a problem with starting for a few months. Usually it cranked and I had to keep turning the key several time before it started. Yesterday morning, it was really cold up here and the car refused to start. Cranking was all it did. The battery is still good. I still got power. From searching in this forum I understood that the problem could be the fuel pump, fuel injector, starter, alternator, and so on. How do I diagnose the exact cause of the problem? Is there some diagnostic tree that I can follow step by step to diagnose? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like one of your sensors...just a guess. I would think it is the Coolant Sensor.

Before anything, go buy a Haynes or Chiltons. If you plan on doing anything DIY it is great to have alongside access to forums like these. 

No check engine light?
When was your last tune-up? Fuel filter could be clogged...plugs could be fouled.
Check coolant temp sensor.
Check crankshaft position sensor.

These are just some minor things you can check/replace for very little money...instead of taking it to a mechanic only to pay a diagnosis fee.


Just wanted to reiterate...I am only guessing over a forum what _could_ be wrong. It is difficult sometimes to diagnose this way.

-Jeff


----------



## paulesz (Jan 23, 2007)

I had a similar problem and it ended up being the crankshaft position sensor. I replaced it myself but it still wouldnt start. It turns out that it has to be in proper alignment, which wasn't mentioned in my Chilton's manual. I found that out the hard way after having my car towed up to the Nissan dealership. I hope you have better luck.


----------

